# 4 year old gelding



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

neither are good pictures to critique. We need him squared up not eating and not with his leg out all wonky. Hes cute thats about all i can say


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

Sadly they're the best I've got at the moment, I was hoping he was standing well enough in the bottom one if it were possible to over look his right front. I've only had him about 2 months....I'll try to look through my phone and see if I have any better (but the one's from when i first got him he's very scruffy and probably not good shots either) I'll see if maybe I can have someone hold him and keep him squared next time I'm not alone at the barn!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

the second one isn't good because of how he looks to be standing under himself in the rear and with his front leg way out as well as he is tacked up with a funky camera angle. The first one again his front leg is wonky as he is grazing which means his head is down also leaving for a not good stance to critique. 

To give him a fair critique we really need square photos :]


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

Are these good enough? It's hard to square him while tied without him moving or trying to graze by the time i step back to take pictures  The last one I just wanted to show his face  Again, any guesses on breed(s) appreciated because I don't know what his breeding is. My guess is some form of qh, paint, and tb either two or all three?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's a cute guy! Not sure if he is just standing goofy, his hind legs and rump look off to me, but it is probably due to the way he is standing in the pictures, but it's hard to say for sure. Shoulder is on the straight side. I see the QH in him.

Congratulations on your new horse!! What is his name?


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks! His name is Blue, he's "blue roan" in the winter and has minimal white hairs in the summer so don't know that he's a true roan. When I show him I'd like his name to be Stormborn. One good think about not being registered is I can choose it!!

He was standing a bit funny behind. He is either goose rumped or has a steep croup...but I'm not sure if it's possible for it to just "appear" that way due to lack of muscling? 

He sat in a field all winter and was basically just a weekend ride kind of guy when I got him....who buys a 4 year old to be a trail horse is beyond me! And he's too willing not to do more 


Glad someone else thinks he's cute since I took a gamble. Found him on craigslist and paid $750 for him hahaha


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

He's also a major love bug (which two months ago I would not be saying this. Everything was an argument and he was convinced we did whatever Blue wanted when he wanted)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's a nice looking horse. he does have a bit of a "goose rump", and his pasterns, especially the rear , are upright. it almost looks as if he is standing on his rear toes. just a sort of oddness to his stance there.

there is also a hint of a dip in front of his withers. not sure, but that can sometime develop from a horse being ridden in a false frame, where he tucks his head back into his neck, dropping the base, in avoidance of the bit.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Those photos say it all, I love the one where he has his eyes half-closed and his head is resting against you. That one is frame-worthy!

Good point Tinyliny.... once he starts to build up muscle, and he gets ridden in the proper frame, his topline will start to develop nicely.


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone! And I will definitely upload pictures once he gets riding like a big boy. He is finally dropping his head at the trot, always has at the walk. So I'm hoping his topline fills out with some proper riding  

And I honestly don't think he knew how to bond with anyone until me. It took a lot for him to warm up to me so I'm very pleased <3


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He is cute, and it is obvious that you love him, which is the most important part! Sounds like he has a nice temperament which can make up for a lot of conformation flaws 

I don't personally feel he will be a very good hunter. He is naturally downhill and has quite a thick neck that ties in roughly at his withers and low into his chest. The heaviness of his neck/shoulder relative to the lightness of his hind end suggest he likes to be heavy on the forehand. Shoulder is fairly upright and point of shoulder is low. Coupling is weak. Croup is short and steep. He is slightly sickle hocked and extremely upright on his hind pasterns... Possibly suggesting discomfort in his hind end and/or poor farrier work (obviously we can't see his feet well enough to tell). Bone is light all around and possibly very slightly back at the knee. He does have a nice deep heart girth and a kind expression. 

I am sure he will be fine to hop over things in the trail, but doubt he will do much as a hunter in the show ring (however a video of him moving would be a key piece missing from this evaluation since movement on a hunter is more important than standing still).

I would consider having a chiropractor evaluate his hind end as it looks uncomfortable/stiff to me.

Without a doubt with proper work he will look better. I think he looks mostly QH and think his strength would be western events rather than English.


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

He is only 4 so i have a feeling he will level out. I really appreciate the in depth critique since I'm not the best with conformation. 

He was a trail horse that was ridden a few times a month if he was lucky and sat in a field all winter. I dont think he was ever asked to collect or frame up could this have an effect on his neck and rump? I know a pony with a similar background who had an almost identical neck that improved with proper riding. To me in person his rump almost looks like a foals. I know developing the muscle wont fix hom being goose rumped but i think the muscling has potential to improve with proper riding and hill work? Any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

Also he's naturally forward. I should be able to get videos on Monday since I have a friend going to the barn with me. He's extremely green so I don't know how helpful they will be but I'll try to get some! As for his hind end looking stiff. I see what you're talking about and I honestly never noticed it in person....I don't know if he was standing funny....I know flies were bothering him? I will really have to study him tomorrow when I go to ride!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is long coupled and steep crouped. He has a dip in front of his withers.. almost a hatchet neck (but a true hatchet neck is a deeper dip and from injury). He has a steep shoulder and an almost level humerus. I would not attempt to jump this horse.. ever. He is built to hang his knees down dangerously so. He is a bit sickle hocked and a bit tied in at the knee. 

He looks in very good condition and you obviously get along well with him. Enjoy him. 

FWIW I think he is Appaloosa or an Appy cross.


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

I actually just got a reply back from a previois owner who got him when he was one. His father was a grey qh and mother a black and white paint! 

My friend rode him today so i could finally see him under saddle. Its blurry but here is him trotting


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

Also I truly appreciate all of the input. They're good things to mention to the vet/trainer when discussing my goals with him and figuring out what will be not only something we both enjoy but something that is safe for both of us  And I'm glad you think he's in great condition because I am overly proud on how much he has changed in the 2 and a half months I've had him!!


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

wow he is a cutie! he definitely has QH in him, and i would guess that he has TB in him too. Maybe he's an Appendix Quarter Horse?


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

whoops i probably should've read the entire post before i commented! good luck with your boy


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

Haha it's fine! I've had three people tell me her looks appendix-y and I'm a TB girl through and through and he FEELS like a TB haha. Granted the paint registry does allow for TBs and QHs into the breeding as long as they meet certain requirements so maybe his mother was the leggier/TB like type 

If both his parents were registered and I could get signatures frm dam and sire owners....I COULD register him as a paint which would be cool. But I learned he was starved as a foal (how the owner who told me he was a paint QH cross ended up with him as a 1 year old) So even if the parents were registered I doubt I would get anywhere


----------

